# *Withdrawn* Mag "C" 1x26650 with P60 Head



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 14, 2012)

*Withdrawn*


I have not been able to find one of these. 

I would like a skilled modder to:

1) Cut down one of my older Mag "C" lights, preserving the stock side clicky

2) Fabricate a matching P60 head with stainless bezel for it 

(no fins, no knurls, no grooves, no spikes...nothing fancy that would add to the price...just a functional, neat, aluminum or steel head that holds a P60 module and screws directly to the top of the Mag body)

If you can help, please post here or email me:


----------



## fivemega (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: WTB: Mag "C" 1x26650 with P60 Head*

*Or make an adapter to fit E to C on M*g C body.*


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: WTB: Mag "C" 1x26650 with P60 Head*

One of our members was kind enough to let me know a drawing might (would be?) required for this. I am not at all sure how detailed/complicated it would be to machine a part like this. If you have made any kind of flashlight part before, or, would be willing to give it a shot, please email me. There may even be a market for P60/D26 heads for "C" Maglites. A lot of people love their side clickies, especially since ZebraLight brought them back into vogue.


----------

